# Googong - the Canberra contingent outing



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWblDQQEAAB/fgAASQKXueIAAkAq3/9+QIACFCVTTSbImQ9Q00w9TU0ZHqNqCVQAANBoAAACiSw5rkbfCmUl0semxZa8uKDUQ+low7lzzMSaSZMpSAnR+HoUKBjNxO4xI0k2iflC/bUj8wOzjMbkdlxIQBIdPsnBR5gMGYvUOiU/CBZUHmhBSURlZsVRKxRHgs1ONBvMRs8AqHfxdyRThQkLlDQQE


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great report Red!

Ill post just to add some information and photos, Claire and i caught 3 Redfin with myself trolling one up about 10 minutes after Brad ( I released it only to realise i wasnt supposed too! ) before he ignored the 'No Boating' signs and headed for the dam wall ( Well a kayaks not a boat... is it? )... lol

You didnt tell me you hooked a Lizard, now i know why you were sitting close to shore at one point, how the hell did you get that off?
I carefully admired Ash's yak from a distance, wanted to ask him some questions on the Q Kayaks but after i handed Claire a silver Viking Talisman she brained 2 Redfin in 2 minutes ( Including the 30cm catch of the day! )... dont know how she does it, good old Perch Queen!

Few boaties out with a horror report of a 40minute fight with a Murray Cod only to be broken off around some snags after being towed around and around and around... nice guys, shame about the fish!

Shame no other species were caught too, it snowed and dropped to freezing conditions last week for a few days so that may have shut them down, was so keen to get some Goldens but now i have the confidence to travel with the yak on the car over the border... next stop Pambula lake!

Best day on the water yet, great company and an even better feed... those Redfin taste like a cross between Bream and Flathead and the steaks and kebabs tasted like...erm, steaks and kebabs ( YUMMY! ).


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

awesome report and photos as usual Red - didn't realise how picturesque Googong is - magnificent


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Polar said:


> awesome report and photos as usual Red - didn't realise how picturesque Googong is - magnificent


Hear, hear


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Paff - beat me with your post - your photos are brillant as well


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

fantastic report & piccies, very nice looking part of the world.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Stunning pics, Paffoh & Redphoenix. Certainly looks a great place to wind down and relax.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

What a good turnout of the Canberra crew. 8)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice report Leigh

Nice meeting you all too! and looking forward to catching up again another time! I was thrilled to catch my first fish from the yak, even though it was small, I didn't even know it was on! same goes for the second too! I was using a 7cm (approx) 5m deep diver (to target yellow belly and cod) so the redfin were just slightly bigger than the lure......a fish is a fish and glad to get some "blood" on the yak!

Very impressed with Googong, the clarity of the water is amazing! when compared to Whyangla which is where I normally go fishing (yes it has carp).


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report and pics guys, looks like a spectacular spot for a paddle, one of those locations where a fish is a bonus


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

fishing on a lake looks very appealing, and such good conditions fellas...have to give that a go myself


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great to read the report fellas it's pretty body of water you were on also


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

G'day Red,

Great pictorial story to the usual high standard.. Really outstanding pics.. Sounds like a good day with great company.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good turn out and report guys, looks like a great place for a paddle, and you got a feed too! Sweeeet


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Krayley,

Thanks for drawing the attention to the freeboard, what point on the yak are you refering too? I had the yak loaded heavily on this trip and Claire in the front does not pedal all the time which causes the yak tilt ever so slightly... knowing Claire she would have stopped just for the photo op!

Pretty good day for h20 issues with 5 hrs on Googong Damn for maybe 600ml's of water intake, Had 3 powerade 500ml bottles, 4 Hobie drinkbottles and six 250ml bottles of water + a medium size freezer block & lures in the Hobie cooler behind the back seat ( I never carry this much on the back behind me, just call me over prepared! )... other photos i have seen of the yak dont appear to favour any particular angle of the yaks horizontal plane on those trips.

I have taken the yak out in 30 knot winds solo and called it unsafe due to the hull slap and wind pushing the bow unless travelling directly head onto the waves created on the Canberra lakes ( One mentioned trip in these conditions resulted in about 3l of h20 ), I have come to realise this yak isnt a stretched Outback or Sport and would not perform at optimal performance in a swell over 2m & have even reccomended to someone on this forum it was a less than a favourable offshore Hobie.

Hope this helps, lately its been pretty good...maybe we should discuss hull shape?

http://www.hobiecat.com.au/fish/popup.h ... atures.jpg

PS - I love my yak 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbtarJwAAEXfgAASQOcAGACp1AA//9+wMAE00bDUwgE0NDSnpqekaNGT0hAj1J5U9Ro2UANA9RoA00TVP0U9NQAA0ABohGxqcl8/VmmTR4gSxTK+RcOaRACQV7WZgS2S/WIh3WK3zuW6dHtbsY7fmEjZGZLRihvKwiGloN64Z46BAHFDXw08ah16PyiGbEwh8Q4UbFYoVv7HHu2pv7p66I44VZNE9lFSk1X9RWQ1YQRYvIH4Wvs688Ju5WCp0rx5ucHS8FnE9DCPon9Gi59dFgVh7qgkcglygwCL1wl9M7M1+TtNVmMoFuhBo3QeagyBIrzY14ZrbBDccbAxCTm8lXK+2EL5mQxBsg65BzpLYH7EEyR0iKeBlOuFRIqO0EFLj1LEn7FSVXN4Ety7NM4roBKwgDITEWYSELgM1Z3F4CEidxpjWUoqP4u5IpwoSF2tVk4A


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

None taken, although shes not my wife.... yet lol


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Great report guys,

Wish I was there to join in :roll: . Glad to see the Canberra crew still going strong - although I must admit it does appear to have completely recycled itself in the 6 months since I left  .

Great photos and well done.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Red

A sensational report!

Can I ask what species are stocked in the dam?

Do you have yella's and bass down that way?

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Brogo dam, which is a fair way south, but a lot closer to the coast, is apparently one of the best bass spots in NSW, and has been fishing spectacularly well of late. I'll have to wander down there soon I reckon.Red.


I still have my trip in january on the cards down to brogo, will be an overnight camp though so not sure how your placed tacking all your camping gear on the yak? otherwise you can join us just for the day (Sat or Sun).......


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXVlZFkAABjXgAASQIciJBQgP+/eoCAAlIaqfk0o/QaSMR6j1GJ+qCJhNEPUAAaNAEAUCDvGSMSddqZlsLCkvD8SMPaQnOnqBlg68BvizbWNfiul1NJVfMjfhRujW3WgoMjLTjpcoVpJHTWZOfcIQrqeMDEA1hCRxlBq5X/R0YTaxCI2Ns+32a+0Of8QNgtUa4wfWio4QF34u5IpwoSDqysiyA==


----------

